# How to Keep Delivery Drivers Off Lawn?



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Looking for ideas or successful ways others have been able to keep delivery drivers off the lawn. This might just turn into a place for me to let out some steam more than anything. I feel like a grumpy old man even bringing this topic up. 

It seems silly to get upset about something like this, but I have replaced 6 sprinkler heads this year and I know I have another to replace in spring that I wont fix before winter. Its also getting to a point of ruts after rain and compaction/grass wont grow in. Easy thing would be stop ordering stuff but the drivers do it even when delivering to neighbors accross the street. 

Started out with just a few inches onto my front lawn but now they are pulling 3-4 feet into the lawn and even turing around in the street/backing up 5 plus feet into the lawn. 

I have asked some drivers politely to avoid driving on the grass and informed them of the number of sprinkler heads I needed to replace. Always different drivers, no use. Considering a lot of driveway markers at the edge of road but I have alot of dog/kid walkers in the area and like them to be able to move into grass as cars pass if they want, people drive fast. 

























Yes I have poa/grassy weeds. All my seeding attempts keep getting ruined here as well. Ive kinda given up on the edge but that doesnt solve sprinkler replacement issues.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

What about running tall pavers through that area right next to the road? That way it's a visual marker, and it would cause them to go over a "bump" which most people understand to be a no-go. It would also serve to protect your sprinkler heads.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

One possible solution with Amazon, that I have started doing myself is just using the Hub pickup for small enough items.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

On one hand - it's safer for them to not be backing out onto a busy highway. On the other, they could pull past and back into your driveway for the deliivery. Yes, that slows them down, but doing property damage is unacceptable regardless of how much time it saves.

I don't think we'll see home delivery scale back any time soon. It saves too much time on the whole. If you really wanted to do them a solid, integrating a pull-off, moving the necessary sprinkler heads, and making it all look nice/intentional, would make everyone's day brighter. The road shoulder is a nasty place to try and maintain high-quality, weed-free turf anyways.

If the sprinkler damage is the only concern, or you're looking for a short-term solution, maybe get some concrete doughnuts to protect the vulnerable heads.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Dono1183 said:


> What about running tall pavers through that area right next to the road? That way it's a visual marker, and it would cause them to go over a "bump" which most people understand to be a no-go. It would also serve to protect your sprinkler heads.


I am not really a fan of pavers near the road. Seems like it would invite them to drive on my lawn even more. Do you mean like a curb? Any examples? 




Jeff_MI84 said:


> One possible solution with Amazon, that I have started doing myself is just using the Hub pickup for small enough items.


Will look into this for our stuff but wont help/stop them from delivering to neighbors



MasterMech said:


> On one hand - it's safer for them to not be backing out onto a busy highway. On the other, they could pull past and back into your driveway for the deliivery. Yes, that slows them down, but doing property damage is unacceptable regardless of how much time it saves.
> 
> I don't think we'll see home delivery scale back any time soon. It saves too much time on the whole. If you really wanted to do them a solid, integrating a pull-off, moving the necessary sprinkler heads, and making it all look nice/intentional, would make everyone's day brighter. The road shoulder is a nasty place to try and maintain high-quality, weed-free turf anyways.
> 
> If the sprinkler damage is the only concern, or you're looking for a short-term solution, maybe get some concrete doughnuts to protect the vulnerable heads.


I understand safety being a concern, if it was they would just back into my driveway like fedex. My street isnt that busy, people just dont do the speed limit (35 mph). 

A pull of would make no sense here.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Aggrorider1 said:


> pulling 3-4 feet into the lawn


You must live in the country? No curb or side walk? 
Yes a pull off aka a shoulder. Also depending on the local ordinances the first 10' is an easement you maintain for the local government (it's not really yours). Check with code enforcement. Its part of why the Electric poles are so far off the road.
Move the entire lawn in about 6' from the road or up to the poles. Put down gravel, wood chips, or anything you would prefer them to be on. Then move the sprinklers in as well. That should help.

Otherwise they don't care its up to you to do what helps your mind..


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Aggrorider1 said:


> A pull of would make no sense here.
> 
> View attachment 3496


That's exactly what where I was envisioning it. Would get used daily by mail and deliveries. Is there something there like a drainage ditch that would make it impractical?

Outside of the major interstate highways, so many of Ct's roads are low speed limit.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Factor said:


> You must live in the country? No curb or side walk?
> Yes a pull off aka a shoulder. Also depending on the local ordinances the first 10' is an easement you maintain for the local government (it's not really yours). Check with code enforcement. Its part of why the Electric poles are so far off the road.
> Move the entire lawn in about 6' from the road or up to the poles. Put down gravel, wood chips, or anything you would prefer them to be on. Then move the sprinklers in as well. That should help.
> 
> Otherwise they don't care its up to you to do what helps your mind..


I wouldnt call it the country, but it is a farm town. My street doesnt have curbs or sidewalks, all sheet flow. The right of way limit from edge of road can vary greatly in places even on opposite sides of the same street, especially if there is a sidewalk on one side. 10' is probably a decent estimate most places but it is not a rule. 

Eliminating 6' of lawn for deliveries isnt something i want to do. 



MasterMech said:


> That's exactly what where I was envisioning it. Would get used daily by mail and deliveries. Is there something there like a drainage ditch that would make it impractical?
> 
> Outside of the major interstate highways, so many of Ct's roads are low speed limit.


I can't envision that looking nice or having any use. Mailbox is on the other side of the road. There is a utility pole near my driveway and another at the opposite end of my yard in a landscaped bed area. 

Also, give them an inch they take a mile. It seems like an invitation for more traffic and looping onto my driveway. 

Guess I just deal with it.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Exactly like a curb, but made of stone. It can be removed by the city if necessary, and would make it unappealing to anyone trying to drive over it. Place them just inside of the road, then make then 3-4 inches above the ground, and voila. Unappealing place to pull in, or turn around on for fear of causing "damage".


----------



## Robpin (Jul 4, 2018)

Small boulders usually do the trick.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Put some spike strips out. It’ll make everyone happy.


----------



## Tronk92 (6 mo ago)

Bear traps


----------



## Seedit (2 mo ago)

That would make me furious. I assume there's no driveway they can use then? If it's a persistent problem, I would take more aggressive measures like rocks or pavers mentioned, especially if you've already spoken to them about it.


----------



## Aggrorider1 (Jun 18, 2019)

My driveway is literally 20 ft in front of where they pull into the yard. and accross from the neighbors driveway. They want to take direct path to the front door across the yard. 

I will probably be putting out stakes to mark the edge of road for winter. At this point I dont want to spend any money on something like rocks or anything. Also would need to find some examples to see if I like how they look. 

Will look into the concrete doughnuts for the sprinkler heads.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Aggrorider1 said:


> Will look into the concrete doughnuts for the sprinkler heads.


Using "funny pipe" for the last foot to the sprinkler head will mitigate some of the damage from getting run over. If it's a bid truck, you may have to dig it up to reset the height but it beats redoing PVC work.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Not the most visually appealing but these edge markers from Lowe’s solved my issues with people pulling into the lawn and damaging my sprinklers. 4 of them spaced about 6’ apart did the trick for me.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

At my last house I had a very similar problem. My neighbor just put 6 feet of gravel, but he didn't care much about his lawn.
I placed about three boulders. And that solved the driving on the lawn and breaking the irrigation heads, but....Eventually the drivers complained to the city, and the city told me the rocks were a hazard. So I moved the rocks away, the city was happy, and 6 months later I put one or two of the rocks back. I have patience.

Another option I considered was planting a bush or tree. People/delivery trucks will drive over makers, stakes, and rocks, but generally avoid destroying plants, because they do not want to get in trouble with their boss.

The last option that I considered was those pavers that have holes, kind of a grid pattern. People who want a grass driveway use them.

But it sounds like you don't want to spend much money, so just drive in some snow stakes.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

It seems you are asking us to fix the drivers behavior problem.

Your options are:
a) Give them a place to drive/park
b) Prevent them from driving or parking

One will cost you time and money. The other only frustration.
Put up a fence.
Boulders.
Gravel parking space.

I have a fence. They don’t break my sprinklers when they park in the street.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Victor Von Lawn said:


> At my last house I had a very similar problem. My neighbor just put 6 feet of gravel, but he didn't care much about his lawn.
> I placed about three boulders. And that solved the driving on the lawn and breaking the irrigation heads, but....Eventually the drivers complained to the city, and the city told me the rocks were a hazard. So I moved the rocks away, the city was happy, and 6 months later I put one or two of the rocks back. I have patience.
> 
> Another option I considered was planting a bush or tree. People/delivery trucks will drive over makers, stakes, and rocks, but generally avoid destroying plants, because they do not want to get in trouble with their boss.
> ...


These pavers look good! 

honestly, i dont think its unreasonable for cars to stop on the street without blocking the traveling lane. that is why there is a shoulder or an easement on most roads.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I had a similar problem with delivery trucks going over my lawn and just not looking when turning (circular driveway). My only solution was putting snow stakes in.

I also put a few cameras in and when I get any major damage I forward the footage to the company that damaged. I've received 3 compensations that more than covered the damage, including labor cost. I have noticed everytime I file a claim I don't get any damage for a few months.


----------

